# Heart [ Heat ] spark



## carioquita

Hola, estoy traduciendo un manual de seguridad y dice:
*This material can be ignited by ignition sources, heart sparks, and flame.*

*Este material puede encenderse por medio de fuentes de ignición, HEART SPARKS y flama.*

*se puede traducir únicamente como chispas ?*

*gracias por su ayuda*

*Carioquita.*


----------



## watercanyon

Creo los palabras original son incorrecta.  

Heat sparks - son chispas caliente


----------



## carioquita

*Caray... entonces estaba mal escrito...*
*muchísimas gracias Watercanyon, desgraciadamente hace 5 minutos entregué  la traducción y se fue como chispas, pero ahora ya sé para la próxima, además de que queda aquí para la posteridad.*
*Lo malo es que queda la pregunta como Heart spark.... en fin ojalá que alguien entre por "palabra parecida" y que vea en lo que tu atinadamente ayudaste. Fuiste la única respuesta.*
*gracias nuevamente*
*Carioquita.*


----------



## Cubanboy

No importa si la entregaste con la palabra ''chispas'' porque creo que de esa forma todavía transmite el sentido.


----------



## carioquita

Cubanboy>
Gracias tambien por tu ayuda.
Carioquita


----------



## JaneJ

Debió decir Heat Sparks (que son chispazos producidos por el calor)
JaneJ


----------



## carioquita

*Si caray, arriba me lo dice watercanyon en febrero.*
*gracias*
*yo.*


----------



## rodelu2

Las chispas son siempre calientes y no las produce el calor sino la combustión; debe ser "*hearth* sparks" provenientes del *hogar* de una caldera o sistema de calefacción.


----------



## JaneJ

Las chispas al frotar piedra con piedra, por ejemplo,  son producidas por la fricción (calor) no por combustión.


----------



## rodelu2

Piedra con piedra no produce chispa, sí la produce piedra con (habitualmente) acero, y la chispa producida por el golpe es el metal que se quema en el oxígeno del aire.


----------



## JaneJ

Pieda con piedra claro que produce chispa (hazlo en la noche para que la puedas ver!)


----------



## carioquita

Rodeu2...
Estoy de acuerdo con JaneJ
ademas tiene licenciatura y maestria.......
..es solo mi comentario.... sabe de lo que está hablando.
saludos.


----------

